
NGINX Unit 1.0 is available and production-ready - darksoul
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-unit-1-0-released/
======
nathanielks
I'm struggling to understand the purpose of this, or why I would choose this
over php-fpm. It seems to be competing with Docker as it isolates applications
with cgroups, but if I'm already running docker, what's the point? Perhaps
another layer of isolation? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
amq
I still don't understand what Unit is.

Is it more like Nginx or like Traefik?

Is it more a replacement for fastcgi or for php-fpm?

~~~
jasonjayr
It looks like this is a replacement for uwsgi[1] -- which has a ton of
features on it's own, and plugins for these languages and more ...

[1] [https://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://uwsgi-
docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
joecot
"As of Release 1.0, NGINX Unit supports Go, Perl, PHP, Python, and Ruby on the
same server. Multiple language versions are also supported, so you can, for
instance, run applications written for PHP 5 and PHP 7 on the same server."

 _Proceeds to give no examples for setting up PHP 5 and PHP 7 on the same
server, anywhere on their site_

~~~
detaro
I wondered about that too and found the solution on Github:
[https://github.com/nginx/unit/issues/46](https://github.com/nginx/unit/issues/46)

~~~
joecot
That's further than I got. Mostly my issue is that, if we're now getting into
needing to compile nginx unit from source and manually compiling the PHP
modules, it doesn't save anything over setting up php with CGI or WSGI. I'm
not afraid of compiling software, but I am afraid of regular update
maintenance of compiled software, so I try to only use packaged released
whenever possible. I would rather slightly harder initial configuration than
manual compilation.

------
oblio
I’m guessing this is meant for microservices and containers?

Edit: It is. I can’t figure out if it is completely new or of it shares code
with Nginx “Classic”.

And another edit: They don’t seem to have support for dotnet core planned.
Interesting.

~~~
nathanielks
From what I can gather, nginx still sits in front of Unit and proxies requests
to it

------
geodel
Will be interesting to see how Java runs on this. Currently Spring boot is
sucking up all oxygen in Java microservices space which is basically tomcat
inside Spring container instead Spring in Tomcat container.

------
tmikaeld
Seems like the most benefit of it is together with NGINX+ which costs minimum
2500$/year/instance.

~~~
gondo
why do you think that?

~~~
tmikaeld
If you want to scale it, It would be more expensive not to choose the already
integrated route (NGINX+) rather than building your own (API GW, LoadBalancer)
wouldn't it?

